# Apache ANT War Task



## Lukas321 (7. Aug 2009)

Hallo..

Ich hab ein Problem: Aus meinen fertigen Servlet mach ich mit einen ANT Script ein War file. Mein Problem ist nun das ich in meinen Package nicht nur Java Klassen habe sondern auch meine .xml config files für das Hibernate welches ich auch verwende. 
Beim erzeugen werden nur die Java Klassen verwendet und die xml's lässt er aus, deshalb habe ich mit <fileset> und include die xml's dazugetan. Nur diese XMLs tut er beim zippen nicht in den richtigen Ordner (wo auch die Klassen hinkommen). Deshalb kann ich mein Program auf dem Tomcat dann auch nicht starten. 
Leider kann man bei fileset auch kein destdir angeben???:L

So sieht der Code derzeit aus:

```
<target name="war" depends="compile, jar">
		<war destfile="${dist}\WarFile.war" webxml="WebContent\WEB-INF\web.xml">
			<classes dir="${build}"/>
			<fileset dir="WebContent">
				<exclude name="WEB-INF\web.xml"/>
				<include name="*.jsp"/>
			</fileset>
			<fileset dir="src\net\net4you\db">
				<include name="*.xml"/>
			</fileset>
		</war>
	</target>
```

Hoffe irgendjemand weiß eine Lösung für mein Problem

lg


----------



## mvitz (7. Aug 2009)

Erst die XML Dateien mit in den ${build} kopieren.

und du kannst dir das Exclude für die WEB-INF sparen, ist ja auch egal, wenn die zweimal kopiert wird, da es dieselbe ist. Weiterhin kannst du beim WAR-Task auch noch

<lib>, <web-inf> und <meta-inf> benutzen.


----------



## Lukas321 (7. Aug 2009)

Ok danke wieder mal!! Funktioniert!!

lg:applaus::applaus:


----------

